# Project stupid fun part 2



## bunnyman (Nov 15, 2004)

*Project stupid fun part 2 Update: go to last post*

How 'boot this one: 1/12th scale rear axle on the pod for the Baja, Mamba, etc. All it takes to get the bearings in correctly is a bit (and I mean just a bit) of boring of the axle holes. I will still use the Mamba brushless.

Waddaya think?


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Sounds like the makings of a "wide ride"! Wazzer did something similar when he built his sprinter. It worked pretty good and it was a beee-otch to pass!


----------



## bunnyman (Nov 15, 2004)

I have seen it done before, but I am doing it with a twist- using a REAL pan car T-plate. It also will have a real centre shock. If I can fit it on there, there will be some side shocks...

I decided to do this when I broke the stock BRP rear pod/t-plate this morning. Why not use something that costs all of $2 to replace, is available at almost any hobby shop, and only takes a few drill holes to get it going?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats the second T plate I have heard of breaking in a year!!!!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Hey bunnyman, k1m is right, I did a BRP SC sprint car with this kind of setup a while back. It had the BRP pro bottom t-plate with side roll springs, and a pro top plate with an Associated micro shock. I took the pod plates, clamped them together and drilled out the axle hole to accept 1/4 X 3/8 bearings. I also flipped them upside down (moves the axle higher, and the center of gravity lower) and flipped them end to end (puts the motor in front of the axle). Used a Associated 12L graphite axle, a Robinson 60 tooth spur, and stock green compound tires. Also, a BRP FunOne front end, to stay with the "wide" scheme. Worked great on carpet, but on asphalt and concrete, the green rears wouldn't hook up. Biggest issue was the wider space from pod plate to spur gear, and the fact that the motor shaft wasn't long enough to line up the pinion and spur. They overlapped about 50 % of each gear.


----------



## bunnyman (Nov 15, 2004)

I may do something else, as this project has gotten a bit harder to complete. I have a trick up my sleeve...


----------



## bunnyman (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I ended up getting a Fun Wons conversion (thanks, Bud) and am running 12th scale tyres on all four corners. I put this onto a SC18 V2 kit. I then used the old plate for the steering to lower the front end, then trued the tyres down to nearly nothing.

I did not use the damper discs, but instead am using a 12th scale onroad shock. And so I could get the body lower onto the car, I used a micro scale servo. I am also using velcro to hold down the front of the body.

I don't know how many hotter Parma slot car motors there are, but I want to use them instead of using the brushless. I am going to use the brushless on my upcoming X-Ray M-18 (as I think my track is running BRPs as a separate class).


----------

